# What Have I Done!? :'( All my music is gone from itunes! please help!



## Tyler B (May 4, 2009)

*:'( All my music is gone from Itunes! What Have I Done!? PLEASE help!*

I recently formatted my computer and knew it was possible just to get all my music back on my computer using my Ipod Classic. I used a method where I copied the music to Itunes straight from my Ipod with out creating a music folder. It "looked" like everything was okay, the songs were all neatly organized in my Itunes library and it shows that I have 6.34 GB/ 1,200 songs in my library. Obviously thinking everything would automatically work I synced my Ipod. The Ipod was formatted so all my songs are gone and now I get an error message saying "The original file cannot be found, would you like to locate it?" of course I don't have the original songs any more because Itunes formatted my Ipod. ZERO of my songs are usable now, and I'm so frustrated! I'm assuming there has to be a way to get around that since all the songs show up on Itunes and are taking up space on my hard drive, but if not I will be devastated. :'( Someone PLEASE Help!


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Unless you have iTunes set up to copy music to my library when adding, it just referenced everything off of the iPod. So if the iPod was formatted, then the songs are gone. To check for sure, look in your iTunes library folder on the hard drive, check iTunes preferences to see where that is.


----------



## Tyler B (May 4, 2009)

I looked on my hard drive and there was nothing. I didn't have it on copy. So all my music is gone for sure? There is no other way?


----------



## Tyler B (May 4, 2009)

Why does it take up space on my hard drive then?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Where does it say it's taking up space on your drive? If it's in the iTunes window, that's not the hard drive space, that's just the total size of the files so that you know how much room you need. It figures that out when you add the files to iTunes the first time.


----------



## shurdell (May 8, 2009)

Did you try an add to library or Add to play list from the file drop down list. I'm not sure if you lost your music on the computer or ipod but to check if it is lost for sure try one of these and if there is music in your Library that is not showing up in itunes app it should detect it.
My grandson deleted my son's music and that was how we restored it.
Hope that helps.
If it is showing that amount of memory, then the music should be there.


----------

